

Some men just want to watch the World Burn - rendambathu
http://codepen.io/vaielab/full/yoKEF/
Thank you Vaielab for brining back Childhood memories
======
krylon
The title is awesome. Really awesome. If I ever get around to writing a novel,
I will find some way to use this phrase.

~~~
glomph
It's a quote from batman...

------
gwern
A clone of Duck Hunt. Am I missing something?

~~~
hawkice
It appears to be done without the use of Javascript.

